# What does Great Stuff NOT stick to?



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

I just bought my first can of Great Stuff in a long time to make cannons for my pirate ship (filling the gap between a 4" diameter pipe and a 3" diameter pipe), so I cannot answer you question as of yet. When you say Pylons, are you just talking about cylinders? Can you get some free tubes that carpeting comes on? Maybe you want a bigger diameter.


----------



## Mr.Death (Oct 6, 2006)

*pillers*

just buy the concrete forms that the sell for making pillers there not that exspensive and will last.


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

chicken wire and paper mache would probably be the easest and cheapest. 
I made a 4 foot tall tree stump the other night and it only took about 2 hours.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

SparklyJ, I don't know where you live, but have a look in your Yellow Pages. If there are Pile Driving Contractors in your area, they will be glad to provide you with "off-cuts". Piles are driven to "Refusal", and the upper ends are then cut to a given elevation. You'll need a pick-up truck to collect them. 
Why use foam when you can get the genuine article?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

If you have a company in your town that does pier work....you might be able to get some old blocks (large) of foam.....cheap or maybe free. If you use greatstuff to make them....get ready to spend a ton of money. My guess is....around 15 to 20 cans for each one.


----------



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

Hehe, I haven't worked with it much, but my experience so far is that it sticks to everything you don't want it to. And it doesn't stick to itself as well, while wet anyway.  

I know, I know, not much help!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

To answer the question.......... what about something coated in petroleum jelly or some other form of lube type substance? Seems like that would prevent it from sticking. 

I know it sticks to skin..........learned that one last year............ basically have to scrape off your skin to get it off. I now always have a box of latex gloves in the garage (comes in handy for sick kids with contagious diseases too).


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I always put a bit of dish soap on the latex gloves to keep the foam from sticking.

SparklyJ, if you can't get anything for free what about using 2 inch foam boards? They'd be cheaper to do than the Great stuff. Glue what you need together and carve it to shape.


----------



## SparklyJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I was at Home Depot wandering around looking for some type of tube that I could use for this project without spending a ton of money (good lord, the Great Stuff is expensive!), and what should I come across but some carpet roll tubes. They let me have them for free - you just can't beat that price with a stick. It probably helped that I was standing there with a cartload of wood to buy. Anyway, now I just need to cut the tubes and figure out a way to cover them on one end. Hubby should not have gone camping this weekend and left me at home with the big saw...

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

what would happen if you shot the great stuff into a platic tub of water, below the water line?
would it float and harden?
I wonder if it would make cool looking intestines?


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes, it does.

Just be careful not to let it float into your arm, it sticks to arm hair just fine.


----------

